# looking for knitters/crocheters in FL



## CheLLe352 (May 29, 2015)

Hi! Im new to the forums, and am looking to form, or join a group who get together at least once a month and crochet/knit together. Im in the springhill, brooksville area.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

sorry, way down south in Hollywood, good luck forming a group


----------



## CheLLe352 (May 29, 2015)

Yeah,thanks. I have looked around up here, and checked on meetups, n if there is any posts, they are from a year or more ago, and never really looked active.


----------



## pineblossom (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm not sure where that is. I live close to Pensacola on the panhandle.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Try searching for a knitting group in your on Raverly. Hope you find a group. I found a great group through a response to a post I made here on KP, hope the same for you. Also if you have a Local yarn store nearby they may be able to connect you with a group.


----------



## CheLLe352 (May 29, 2015)

I will check, thanks. I didnt think about checking ravelry  The only yarn stores that I know of around here (and I've done some searching) are chain stores, like michaels, joannes, and hobby lobby. I did find one about 45-hour away that I'd like to check out; but dont think I want to drive that far on a weekly, or bi-weekly basis. I will definitely keep looking and thanks so much for the suggestions!


----------



## CheLLe352 (May 29, 2015)

Its in hernando county...south of ya


----------



## yasmine (Jan 23, 2013)

Are you anywhere close to Jacksonville, FL?


----------



## ladybugz777 (Apr 17, 2011)

I live in Hillsborough County. Seems most of the knitting groups congregate weekly at the library. Check out Joanne's. That may have news on a group as well.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Try a local Panera. That's where our group meets weekly. Good luck.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Morning...i live in Port Orange Fl...we meet on Wednesday..and some go to Ormond Beach to the The Ball of Yarn on Thursday evening...if thats close to you????


----------



## rlesgal (Jul 18, 2011)

We have group in ne ocala that meets Thurs & Sat.
also there's another in sw ocala at panera. 
Ravelry is good resource for info.


----------



## nfadely (May 29, 2015)

I live on Pegram lake, also new to Florida, been here a year, still getting my bearings. When are these meetings?


----------



## judy in FL (May 30, 2015)

We have a great group that meets at Panera in Cape Coral (Lee Co) every Wednesday evening. I am new to the group but it has been in going strong for 4-5 yrs. New knitters to pattern writers come and share their knowledge. If you can't find a group, start one!!


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

Our local Joanns has an area where they teach and you can sit there at other times with a group. Our senior centers have informal sit and yarn and classes too look into it


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

there's a knitting group that meets at the hudson library on tuesdays & fridays, i believe. you just need to give the library a call . . .


----------



## Anceb1969 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi chelle352, I am a knitter and live in Brooksville, FL. Actually I live in the country but have a Brooksville postal address. I taught knitting when I was in high school but had to put it down during the years of raising children. Now as a retiree I have picked up the hobby again and have also picked up the hobby Of fitting and altering uniforms for the Hernando High School band. I am also an avid gardener. I hope we can meet and trade knitting secrets and shortcuts! It will be fun to have a fellow knitter to visit with!


----------



## SuperK (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome to KP; there is a group of three knitters here in Spring Hill that meet at Panera on Commercial Way the third Saturday of the month at 1 pm. We would love to have you join us! We will be meeting on June 13th this month for Knit in Public Day.

Kathleen


----------



## Linda5251 (Apr 28, 2014)

Not sure where you're near. I live in Ocala and we have a group that meets on Thursday 2-5 PM and Saturday noon-2 PM at Yards n Yarn. (They will be closed June 11-16 though!)


----------



## Anceb1969 (Sep 11, 2014)

Sounds like so much fun, however I will be out of town until June 26th! Hopefully I can join you in July!


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

CheLLe352 said:


> Its in hernando county...south of ya


We have a small group that meets at the Panera Bread on 19 in Spring Hill. Please join us tomorrow for Knit in Public Day. 1pm until about 3.


----------



## Anceb1969 (Sep 11, 2014)

I am in Ireland, Scotland and England this month but please let me know when you meet in July.


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

Anceb1969 said:


> I am in Ireland, Scotland and England this month but please let me know when you meet in July.


Hope you have a wonderful trip. Our next meeting is July 18th. See you then!


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

So sad I´m not there, I used to live in Miami for many years, but now I live in Italy
Good Luck!
Lilia


----------



## FionaP08 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

